# Display Port Directx Fehler



## GKrazzhoopper (26. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal ne Frage (und hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Themenbereich):

Woran kann es liegen, dass ein Spiel auf dem Laptop auf einem Monitor über HDMI normal funktioniert,
aber benutze ich stattdessen DisplayPort (statt HDMI) am selben Monitor, bekomme ich eine merkwürdige Direct X 8.1 Fehlermeldung, dass meine Graka die Mindestanfordertungen nicht erfülle?

Wie kann das sein? Benutzt DP andere Einstellungen, andere Treiber?
Hat möglicherweise auch der Monitor damit etwas zu tun? (G-Sync benutze ich auch)
Kann ich diesselben Einstellungen wie bei HDMI verwenden?


Das Spiel, um das es geht, ist übrigens C&C generals und es handelt sich um den (bekannten) directx 8.1 error. Dazu gibt es im Netz diverse Lösungen. Das Löschen einer .dll hat bei mir geholfen, allerdings kam das Problem mit der Verwendung des DisplayPorts wieder.

Hat jemand hierzu eine Idee?


Vielen Dank für eure Ideen im Voraus.


Kurz noch was zum Lappi:
Legion Y740 mit RTX2060
Monitor LG 27GL850
kein OC, Windows aktiviert und aktuell, ebenso Nvidia-Treiber


----------

